# What reliabe offshore vps hosts in Malaysia do you know?



## Jackwebbby (Jun 5, 2017)

I need to know some reliable web hosts offering offshore Linux vps hosting in Malaysia.
The thing is that I have some clients who is looking for 40 gbs of HD, Linux, 1 TB of bandwidth offshore VPS hosting accounts.
One of my colleagues recommended me to try superbithost.com services. Are they trustworthy?

What other hosts in Malaysia do you know?


----------



## HostSlayer (Jun 5, 2017)

What's your budget?


----------



## fm7 (Jun 5, 2017)

1. I had good experience with Zenpipe (VPS, 12-month plan, 2012-2013). 

2. I'm happy with a HK KVM VPS from Gigsgigscloud (TechAvenue International Ltd) -- they offer cheap VPS in Hong Kong, Singapore and Malaysia.


----------



## Issuenticos (Jun 7, 2017)

The big thing for me is the uptime, and reliability, alongside good prices (in comparison with quality) and I also like to see some good support just for peace of mind.


----------



## fm7 (Jun 7, 2017)

I guess hardware/facility reliability ceased to be a problem many years ago and IMO uptime depends heavily on reliable software. Unfortunately most free open source applications are unstable and guided by a perverse business model that doesn't value backward compatibility. Regarding support, customers shouldn't expect sysadmin services for free ordering unmanaged servers.


----------



## fm7 (Jun 7, 2017)

off-topic: Dovecot mailing list - Today


----------



## Infergnome (Jun 8, 2017)

Website hosting is more accessible than ever before in the history of the internet. There's no need to be a programming genius or a code expert. As a matter of fact, you don't need to know any of that. With the customer support capabilities and instant information access, anyone can get a website started.


----------



## Kostoprav (Jun 15, 2017)

Their customer support is great. Any ticket I've put in has resulted in a real e-mail response within 10-15 minutes.
They have impressed a lot of people in the last two years. Me included. Personally I like superbithost.com hosting services. Recommended.


----------



## Orestock (Jun 22, 2017)

I like superbithost.com multiple server locations choice: Hong Kong, Malaysia, Bahamas, Iceland, Luxembourg, Russia, Switzerland, Singapore, Bulgaria, Mexico, Egypt, etc.
Reliable uptime, and decent customer support on the 2-3 occasions when I've had trouble with my site. Customer support is responsive and helpful.


----------



## HaBangNet (Jul 9, 2017)

if you need asia location, try Singapore or Hong Kong. Got better international routing than using malaysia base, as most of the malaysia bandwidth is capped around 1 or 2Mbps only.


----------



## LibertyVPS (Aug 14, 2017)

Kostoprav said:


> Their customer support is great. Any ticket I've put in has resulted in a real e-mail response within 10-15 minutes.
> They have impressed a lot of people in the last two years. Me included. Personally I like superbithost.com hosting services. Recommended.


What are their server upgrade protocols? For example, are they able to update and upgrade their servers without downtime? If so, how? During what hours of the day/ night do they make those updates?


----------



## HeheSparkling (Aug 31, 2017)

It can never be stressed to highly enough that nowadays, cheap web hosting plans does not necessarily mean poor quality and service. Check on the disk space allocation, bandwidth, security features, traffic flow, e-mail storage capacity, and the kind of multiple domain accounts.


----------

